# Bonus/Salary Increase expected for PE



## Tiger

I new around here, so please excuse me if I have missed this somewhere else. I have browsed around and did not see this specifically.

My question is: What kind of bonus and/or salary increase are you expecting (or did you receive) for having passed the PE?

I saw in the salary thread that a few people mentioned it made a difference and others mentioned they got nothing, but I am looking for more information. I work for a small company (15 employees) and wondered what I should consider reasonable for a  in salary based on others experience. Any info is appreciated!


----------



## GCracker

20%, small firm, structural consulting.


----------



## Slugger926

GCracker said:


> 20%, small firm, structural consulting.


No bonus.

Increase in chance of being laid off in Telecom or working for some manufactures such as John Deere.

I think they are doing that so they can hire illeagel engineering services from off shore for domestic work.


----------



## Hill William

15% State govt.


----------



## ktulu

Looking to get about 3%, but the company is less than one month old with (3) people. Asphalt &amp; geotech consulting firm.


----------



## GTScott

From what I have seen, 10% is pretty average in private firms. You can probably do ~5% better with some haggling.


----------



## singlespeed

The question is just too general and doesn't account for all of the variables involved, particularly the economy.

For example, the MI economy is in the tank, I work for a small company, and we all took a salary and benefits cut. I have been here two years and I make $0.08/hr more than when I started! Supposedly, there is a $2000 salary increase for obtaining the PE, though I haven't seen it.

I am actively looking for a different job :angry:

:BS: :2cents: :2cents: :2cents: :brickwall:


----------



## chaosiscash

I just got 5%, but I'm not complaining, its more than nothing and my rate isn't real bad anyway. I'm in a 100 people sized firm, A&amp;E and consulting, primarily nuclear, but not nuke power.

Chaos


----------



## MA_PE

very dependent on work done and company profile. I'm in a fairly large consulting company where engineers are pretty much expected to get/have thier P.E. when eligible. Only upper mangaement is allowed/asked to actually stamp drawings so staff P.E.'s are credentials only. Rewards for getting your P.E. depend on your pay grade level. If someon is already at a level where the P.E. is expected then rewards are small, maybe 3-5%. If the qualification permits an increase in level, then you're likely to get promoted which will be a 5-10% increase.


----------



## RleonPE

Sorry about this but I received a 85% raise last year after passing the P.E. I also jumped from Municipal work to Cunsulting work. The Owner/Boss also gave me a after 6 months of employment.

RleonPE


----------



## Dark Knight

RleonPE said:


> Sorry about this but I received a 85% raise last year after passing the P.E. I also jumped from Municipal work to Cunsulting work. The Owner/Boss also gave me a after 6 months of employment.
> RleonPE


:th_rockon: :lmao: :banhim:

Just kidding RLeon. That is great....PE at max exposure. :bio:


----------



## Tina

I work for a heavy construction company and actually have no clue what kind of a raise a fresh PE would get. But I was strongly advised to refuse to stamp any plans if I don't get a substantial raise. Of course I still have to get my stamp. :th_rockon:


----------



## MA_PE

Tina said:


> I work for a heavy construction company and actually have no clue what kind of a raise a fresh PE would get. But I was strongly advised to refuse to stamp any plans if I don't get a substantial raise. Of course I still have to get my stamp. :th_rockon:


I don't know who advised you, but I'll add this: you need to make sure that anything that you stamp meets all of the board mandated requirements (usually something like, "work done by you or by someone under your direct supervision...") also make sure liability is covered by errors and omissions insurance (the company's/your own/somebody's). "Substantial raise" is a relative term, but increased responsibility/liability should come with increased compensation.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

ktulu said:


> Looking to get about 3%, but the company is less than one month old with (3) people. Asphalt &amp; geotech consulting firm.


I got 5% for passing the PE. I joined an upstart office 2 years ago. My company (consulting, 5 offices in northern New England, +/-60 people) bought out an LA office in the area and wanted to grow a civil division there.

They couldn't offer the huge raise a large company could, but getting in on the ground floor was nice. I'm doing stuff younger guys might not get to do at larger places and the exposure to various stuff is great. Plus it's nice being one of the "old timers" at the office.


----------



## Tiger

Thank y'all so much for all of the helpful posts. I am seeing that it definitely varies a lot from person to person, but your replies have given me a better idea of what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## Tina

MA_PE said:


> I don't know who advised you, but I'll add this: you need to make sure that anything that you stamp meets all of the board mandated requirements (usually something like, "work done by you or by someone under your direct supervision...") also make sure liability is covered by errors and omissions insurance (the company's/your own/somebody's). "Substantial raise" is a relative term, but increased responsibility/liability should come with increased compensation.


Well, of course. That goes without saying. I thought we're just talking about money here.


----------



## bigray76

I work for a construction manager... I can expect to get a whopping 0% (although it will look really good in our company portfolio when they pitch me for a specific project).

-Ray


----------



## MA_PE

Tina said:


> Well, of course. That goes without saying. I thought we're just talking about money here.


Well the way you phrased it "But I was strongly advised to refuse to stamp any plans if I don't get a substantial raise." you were advised to refuse stamping anything without compensation. Believe it or not, there are some company's that ask the registered individual to stamp company documents (requiring a stamp) that may not meet these requirements as far as supervising/doing the work. And they pay them pretty well for acting as the "company stamp".

Provided it was your work and you had adequate liability coverage, I can't see why you wouldn't stamp something, either for yourself or for your employer. Afterall you got paid for doing the work.

Out of curiosity, what value do you or your advisor put on a stamp?


----------



## Guest

MA_PE said:


> Out of curiosity, what value do you or your advisor put on a stamp?


I am getting paid as if mine were obtained from a Cracker Jack box 

JR


----------



## Tina

MA_PE said:


> Well the way you phrased it "But I was strongly advised to refuse to stamp any plans if I don't get a substantial raise." you were advised to refuse stamping anything without compensation. Believe it or not, there are some company's that ask the registered individual to stamp company documents (requiring a stamp) that may not meet these requirements as far as supervising/doing the work. And they pay them pretty well for acting as the "company stamp".
> Provided it was your work and you had adequate liability coverage, I can't see why you wouldn't stamp something, either for yourself or for your employer. Afterall you got paid for doing the work.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what value do you or your advisor put on a stamp?


If we go thru all the effort to get our stamp and the company benefits from it, they should give us a pay raise, especially if the company is doing very well financially. The company I work for has quite a few PEs working for them and they wouldn't need another one. So I don't know if they would give me a raise or not. But I wouldn't stamp anything without a raise.They'd probably care less. But you know, I want to be a PE to get a better pay at some point in time. After all, I didn't get up at 4 in the morning every day and study just for fun. It has to pay off some day.

I understand that the picture looks very different if you work for a small company and they're dependent on you.


----------



## MA_PE

Tina said:


> If we go thru all the effort to get our stamp and the company benefits from it, they should give us a pay raise, especially if the company is doing very well financially. The company I work for has quite a few PEs working for them and they wouldn't need another one. So I don't know if they would give me a raise or not. But I wouldn't stamp anything without a raise.They'd probably care less. But you know, I want to be a PE to get a better pay at some point in time. After all, I didn't get up at 4 in the morning every day and study just for fun. It has to pay off some day.
> I understand that the picture looks very different if you work for a small company and they're dependent on you.


Tina: you pretty much answered your own question. In a larger company with a lot of PE's then there really is no need to add another one. The individual gets thier PE as a personal career move. Of course the credential is worth something and the bonus/salary increase would likely come from a promotion within the company as opposed to the ability to seal drawings. My experience is that the company won't let you stamp drawings, only management can because of the potential exposure for liability. When/if you're asked or directed to stamp work and therefore be the "engineer of record" you'll have attained a level (and salary) comensurate with that level of responsibilty.

The "pay off" has to do with advancement within the firm and assuming greater responsibility.


----------



## jfusilloPE

RleonPE said:


> Sorry about this but I received a 85% raise last year after passing the P.E. I also jumped from Municipal work to Cunsulting work. The Owner/Boss also gave me a after 6 months of employment.
> RleonPE



I'm in the same situation. I increased 70%, but that involved going from public to private sector and a relocation. If you add in the relocation and signing bonus, I did about 100%.


----------



## Tina

MA_PE said:


> Tina: you pretty much answered your own question.


Did I ask a question ? :beerchug:


----------



## MA_PE

Tina said:


> Did I ask a question ? arty-smiley-048:


I confess, that I had to go back and look. I guess you didn't. :beerchug:

However, your original question was "What kind of bonus and/or salary increase are you expecting (or did you receive) for having passed the PE?"

and I guess I subconciously interpreted that as "What kind of bonus and/or salary increase should I expect for having passed the PE?"

My response(s) would be to the latter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

10% where I work, which is, in all honesty, the only reason I'm taking the PE.


----------



## BORICUAZO

I took PE exam on April 2007. Right now my salary is $30K (so far). I expect to reach $50K or more with the 'pass' notification. I've been in the same company (roofing) for 11 years. My three bosses (owners) earn $250K EACH, extras not included (company cars, vacations, home remodeling paid by the company, etc..) If you think this is abusive, you are right. So, welcome to salvage capitalism! I don't think this guys give me more than $40K, so I began to send resumes to each and evey pharmaceutical company in my area.


----------



## grover

$30k for 11 years? Damn, you should be making more than twice that, even without your PE! Don't wait, start sending out resumes now.


----------



## Fudgey

When I pass i want a suit like this!


----------



## DVINNY

Fudgey, that totally rocks!!!!!!!!!!

I'll get a hamburglar suit, and we'll go celebrate!


----------



## FusionWhite

Is that thing wearing a taco bell diaper? I ate two taco salads in one sitting (anyone ordering 2 taco salads should have to sign a waver) once and I could have used a taco bell diaper.


----------



## dkent

At the Corps of Engineers, you get "P.E." added to your nameplate and a pat on the back if you are lucky. That's it. You would figure the largest engineering organization in the world would encourage their engineers a little better.


----------



## jeb6294

dkent said:


> At the Corps of Engineers, you get "P.E." added to your nameplate and a pat on the back if you are lucky. That's it. You would figure the largest engineering organization in the world would encourage their engineers a little better.


Are you at the Corps? I was in Jacksonville for a few years. I would have stayed, but Jax is a craphole.

I worked at Cinergy (now Duke Energy), the big gas &amp; electric company here in Cincinnati for a while. Not only did I not get any encouragement to take the test, it was like pulling teeth just to get them to let me take the day off to even take the exam. It's one of those places where the old guys don't want any competition from the young guys...no PE, no competiton.


----------



## jeb6294

I should add that where I'm at now I did get a bonus when I passed, but I did not get a "P.E." added to my 'nameplate'. I hestitate to call it a 'nameplate' because we all have these art-deco looking things that our idiot marketing department came up with that just have our names printed on a piece of paper slipped inside. After I passed I pulled my paper out and wrote in the "P.E." myself with the hopes that someone would get the hint and print out a new one, but it's been almost a year since I got my results and it's still there.


----------



## gatormech_e

I work in aerospace, and with the industrial exemption, we aren't required to have PEs. If I get the pass letter, my boss will undoubtedly say congrats, but that's about it.

I am doing this for my future and to get it out of the way (the test, I mean).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

dkent said:


> At the Corps of Engineers, you get "P.E." added to your nameplate and a pat on the back if you are lucky. That's it. You would figure the largest engineering organization in the world would encourage their engineers a little better.


HAHA It was about the same when I worked for the Air Force, except the people with PEs were always asked why they wasted their time when a PE wasn't required.

And they didn't get PE added to their plates.

And they didn't get a pat on the head.


----------



## dkent

Yep.



jeb6294 said:


> Are you at the Corps?


One thing is for sure, having the PE will definitely open up more doors outside of the fed. gov.. &lt;---- Which is a very good thing.


----------



## LXZ

IndependencePR said:


> I took PE exam on April 2007. Right now my salary is $30K (so far). I expect to reach $50K or more with the 'pass' notification. I've been in the same company (roofing) for 11 years. My three bosses (owners) earn $250K EACH, extras not included (company cars, vacations, home remodeling paid by the company, etc..) If you think this is abusive, you are right. So, welcome to salvage capitalism! I don't think this guys give me more than $40K, so I began to send resumes to each and evey pharmaceutical company in my area.


You should have left this job long time ago.


----------



## dkent

+1 ...My first job out of college paid $35k...and that's as a civil eng. If you are doing pharmaceutical/chem eng., you should be making much much more.



LXZ said:


> You should have left this job long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I took PE exam on April 2007. Right now my salary is $30K (so far). I expect to reach $50K or more with the 'pass' notification. I've been in the same company (roofing) for 11 years. My three bosses (owners) earn $250K EACH, extras not included (company cars, vacations, home remodeling paid by the company, etc..) If you think this is abusive, you are right. So, welcome to salvage capitalism! I don't think this guys give me more than $40K, so I began to send resumes to each and evey pharmaceutical company in my area.
Click to expand...


----------



## What!!

I passed PE last june, got 37% raise, and just now another 13% after a year. My salary has gone up by 75% since i joined them as a "fresher" three and half years ago.


----------



## grover

Captain Worley said:


> HAHA It was about the same when I worked for the Air Force, except the people with PEs were always asked why they wasted their time when a PE wasn't required.


Can't get a GS-13 without a PE in the navy, at least in seabee-type commands. Why, I don't know, because PE stamps aren't required for work on federal property. Not that a state stamp would mean a whole heck of a lot...
It DOES look nice after your name, though, and garners professional respect! Right???


----------



## umjeffr

IndependencePR said:


> I took PE exam on April 2007. Right now my salary is $30K (so far). I expect to reach $50K or more with the 'pass' notification. I've been in the same company (roofing) for 11 years. My three bosses (owners) earn $250K EACH, extras not included (company cars, vacations, home remodeling paid by the company, etc..) If you think this is abusive, you are right. So, welcome to salvage capitalism! I don't think this guys give me more than $40K, so I began to send resumes to each and evey pharmaceutical company in my area.


I do not think you have an engineering job if you only make $30K. You should quit and become a teacher, you will get a pay raise and only have to work 9 months out of the year and only 40 hrs a week.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

grover said:


> Can't get a GS-13 without a PE in the navy, at least in seabee-type commands. Why, I don't know, because PE stamps aren't required for work on federal property. Not that a state stamp would mean a whole heck of a lot...
> It DOES look nice after your name, though, and garners professional respect! Right??? :blush:


AF working level is now GS-13 (it was 12 when I left in 1995), and a PE still isn't required.

It didn't get any respect in the gov, but I'm sure that is vastly different in te real world. I'm pretty sure I will get an ego boost from it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

umjeffr said:


> I do not think you have an engineering job if you only make $30K. You should quit and become a teacher, you will get a pay raise and only have to work 9 months out of the year and only 40 hrs a week.


Try 11 months and 60 hour weeks. That's what my wife puts in, although she works in special ed.. Although she makes more than 30K, she sure doesn't make what her work is worth. : :blush: :


----------



## Dleg

^^Agreed. Teachers get a bad rap. But evry teacher I know, and I know a lot, works longer hours than I do for less money. Special ed is particulary difficult, and you pretty much can't even get into it without an advanced degree, so these folks probably even spend more money than we do getting our PE, just to be paid less.


----------



## grover

Captain Worley said:


> AF working level is now GS-13 (it was 12 when I left in 1995), and a PE still isn't required.


Working level for engineers was GS-11 at my last job (navy), with GS-12s being very easy to get; it's still a real promotion to GS-13. Man, would be nice to get a free grade increase!


----------



## JoeBoone82

Most of the salary increases I'm seeing in this post seem extremely high.

Either:

a) You live in an area with a very high cost of living and your salary is already a large number

B) You're not making much at all as an E.I. and they bump it up to get you where you should be when you pass the P.E.

or

c) The company I'm working at is just behind the places you guys work at, lol.


----------



## Eckybay

I'm a civil with a small (about 20 employees) design firm. I got a 6.5% raise after passing the PE and now have 5 years of work experience. I'm in an area with a lower cost of living and a not so great local economy....


----------



## dkent

To put all this into perspective...gives us an idea of what you were making before the PE and what you will be making after the PE. Giving us a percent increase doesn't tell us diddly.

For me:

Before PE: $76,000/year gross

After PE: $76,000/year gross


----------



## cmp252

What a great feeling to pass the PE and all you get is "That a boy" No raises here :brickwall: :brickwall: , I might be looking elsewhere!!


----------



## JoeBoone82

dkent said:


> To put all this into perspective...gives us an idea of what you were making before the PE and what you will be making after the PE. Giving us a percent increase doesn't tell us diddly.
> For me:
> 
> Before PE: $76,000/year gross
> 
> After PE: $76,000/year gross



What type of engineering ? Private / Government ?


----------



## JoeBoone82

dkent said:


> ...My first job out of college paid $35k...and that's as a civil eng....



$35k to $76k from first job out of college till time to take the PE ? So, about a 20% or more raise per year..... that's not bad.


----------



## Tiger

So I'm the one who started this topic a while ago...now, I have passed the test!

Two days after I got my letter, I got a 10% raise, which puts me at $80K now. So I was happy with that, and theoretically, I am still eligible for a regular raise. However, those only happen every few years, so it may be awhile before I see that.

So I guess I can say now that all that studying paid off!


----------



## bigray76

I started in construction management at $38k in '98; after a promotion last year my '07 salary is $115k. I have had the conversation with my supervisor regarding my license (I am the #2 man in my department) and is may be worth $10k if the CFO approves it.

Typically I have seen &gt;10% raises each year... last year had a mid year bump of $5k then a $15k bump when I was promoted.

-Ray (Northern NJ)


----------



## JoeBoone82

bigray76 said:


> I started in construction management at $38k in '98; after a promotion last year my '07 salary is $115k. I have had the conversation with my supervisor regarding my license (I am the #2 man in my department) and is may be worth $10k if the CFO approves it.
> Typically I have seen &gt;10% raises each year... last year had a mid year bump of $5k then a $15k bump when I was promoted.
> 
> -Ray (Northern NJ)



What city are you close to in NJ ??

I hope in 2014 (my 9 year mark) that I'm the #2 man and making $115k, lol. Construction does seem to pay better though, but most places I talked with while in college would stick you on salary, then get their money's worth by working you LOTS of hours, and then move you around wherever the project is every couple of years.


----------



## bigray76

JoeBoone82 said:


> What city are you close to in NJ ??I hope in 2014 (my 9 year mark) that I'm the #2 man and making $115k, lol. Construction does seem to pay better though, but most places I talked with while in college would stick you on salary, then get their money's worth by working you LOTS of hours, and then move you around wherever the project is every couple of years.


I am the #2 man in my department only, long way to go within the company, however my position is one away from being an executive. The hours here vary, some weeks I am trying to find 40 hours to bill, other weeks I crunch 75 hours. I am home office based and not in the field so I know where I am reporting to each day. My office is in Monmouth County with a bulk of our work in North Jersey.

I have advanced to where I am by showing committment and ambition, guys that are in the field that started the same time I did that are doing the minimum are $20k - $30k lower. I handle 5-6 projects at any time from conceptual level to a hard money bid.

-Ray


----------



## SCPE

30%


----------



## Dark Knight

I got 12% but had to change jobs.


----------



## Guest

I got a window office and a certificate that says congratulations on your very important .. um .. what is that thing you got? I think all that is missing here is a red stapler. :lmao: :lmao:

JR


----------



## DVINNY

I got a whoppin' 3.8%


----------



## cocoloco

jregieng said:


> I am getting paid as if mine were obtained from a Cracker Jack box
> JR



Yo no offense intended but is it really necessary to have that freaking crocodile on your signature? Its huge and NO, it does nothing for anyone but maybe you. My vote is if you are going to be posting on every single topic on this website, get rid of that freaking crocodile. No one here is rubbing schools on everyone else... My 2 cents...

Again, no offense- really... HURRAY for jregieng taking the crocodile to the lake and tying a big block V8 to it's tail! LOL Just kidding.


----------



## cocoloco

bigray76 said:


> I started in construction management at $38k in '98; after a promotion last year my '07 salary is $115k. I have had the conversation with my supervisor regarding my license (I am the #2 man in my department) and is may be worth $10k if the CFO approves it.
> Typically I have seen &gt;10% raises each year... last year had a mid year bump of $5k then a $15k bump when I was promoted.
> 
> -Ray (Northern NJ)



Wow, talk about significant increases! Good job man!!!!!!!


----------



## frazil

I never actually noticed the crocodile, but now I see it! Why does it bother you cocoloco?


----------



## cocoloco

frazil said:


> I never actually noticed the crocodile, but now I see it! Why does it bother you cocoloco?


See, this is a much better avatar and all, I just love me that beautiful red hair. LOL! It bothers me that he posts everywhere and all you can see is that UNIVERSITY OF FLORIDA CROCODILE. Ahh... Its almost rude (as in it invades your sight...) and takes half of a page.


----------



## kevo_55

I got 10% per each exam I passed.

My review last week sealed the deal. :woot:


----------



## Guest

cocoloco said:


> Yo no offense intended but is it really necessary to have that freaking crocodile on your signature? Its huge and NO, it does nothing for anyone but maybe you. My vote is if you are going to be posting on every single topic on this website, get rid of that freaking crocodile. No one here is rubbing schools on everyone else... My 2 cents...
> Again, no offense- really... HURRAY for jregieng taking the crocodile to the lake and tying a big block V8 to it's tail! LOL Just kidding.


I added that signature line when we were still in NCAA Football season. Completely agree - needs to come down now.

Signature line changed!

JR


----------



## C-Dog

Back to topic.

I finally got the PE license, just before the anual raises came out, so I guess you can say I got a raise after my PE, but unfortunatly it had no effect  I am in an exempt industry and did not expect anything other than a congrats from my super, so here is shooting for the future...


----------

